# BLack algae like substance



## Rich (Aug 11, 2010)

Howdy!
(first time poster, please bear with me)
We have had aquariums in this location before but have never seen anything like this until now.
When we set up the aquarium, a blackish algaeish substance appeared coming out of the gravel. It then disappeared.
Since then, we added fish and plants and the substance has reappeared with a vengance, covering the plants. It is black in color, twiggy structiure (riccia?) but collapses when removed from the water. It does not respond to algaecide and is only in one of our three tanks.
What is it and how do we get rid of it?
Cheers,
Rich


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can we get a little more info as in lighting and photo period, ferts and how often dosed, CO2 and wc schedule. I am guessing its a combination of all the above.


----------



## Rich (Aug 11, 2010)

!2 hour lighting 7-7 a little bit of afternoon direct sun as well. Temp is 73 degrees F
Outside box filter by Aqueon, 20 gal tank.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Got any pictures of it?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What ever it is it will be hard to control with lighting on that long and also getting some sunlight.


----------



## Rich (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like staghorn to me. What are your water parms?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats what I thought also Jim and isnt one of the top problems too much light and not enough CO2 along with nutrients/


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

If memory serves me right..it's not so much the lighting but water quality and low CO2. I could be wrong though. I've only dealt with this once a very long time ago.

I'd be curious to know the NO3 and NH3 levels of the tank.


----------

